# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Hyrel 3D Printer Forum >  Control board upgrade?

## tenaja

Has anybody upgraded the control board to a different system? Every time I use this thing I wish I had.

----------


## Davo

Tenaja,

What are you talking about? You posted this in the Hyrel forum.

Davo

----------


## tenaja

I am dissatisfied with the control, and I am considering an upgrade. I have yet to research deeply, but so far on the list are smoothieboard and linuxcnc. I wonder if anyone else has upgraded their hyrel, and how it went for them.

----------


## Mjolinor

Linux CNC will certainly work but the configuration would be a life's work. It is really hard to configure even if you are using it for the intended use.

Calling any change "an upgrade" is very premature, I think your time would be better spent outlining the problems you are having and trying to solve them.

----------


## tenaja

I have Linux cnc in use, and it is not bad to configure. It will increase machine capabilities, so all slicer features are usable, like variable width and variable height extrusion. Those features give faster, stronger, and more accurate prints. Without losing smooth exterior.

My hyrel has lots of fancy pcb's, but those pcb's are not configured in a way that is better than, for instance, linuxcnc.

----------


## tenaja

"variable width and variable height extrusion"

What are your suggestions for "solving" that with the current control?

What "features" do you think I could lose that causes you declare a change is premature? 

A search on the hyrel forum reveals those abilities have been requested years ago. If they are not about to be released, an upgrade can not accurately be called premature.

----------


## Mjolinor

I have no idea how variable width extrusion could ever be possible with a fixed nozzle size and I don't know what variable height extrusion can even mean.

For sure if you want it as capable as it can be then Linux CNC is the way to go.

 I didn't say that the change was premature, I declared calling it "an upgrade" to be premature.

----------


## tenaja

> I have no idea how variable width extrusion could ever be possible with a fixed nozzle size and


 Not to be insulting, but I can not fathom somebody with that narrow of knowledge or experience base being qualified to evaluate or even doubt whether any control change is an upgrade or not.  These are all features that slic3r has (it is installed on the Hyrel from the factory, and is tightly integrated into the software). Read the paragraph preceding the first image:  
http://manual.slic3r.org/advanced/flow-math 
    In use:   
https://farm1.staticflickr.com/527/2...1ac3fc6c_z.jpg 
   Also, it is well known that in certain conditions you want a thicker first layer. See the very first sentence of this slic3r page:    
http://manual.slic3r.org/expert-mode/extrusion-width 



> I don't know what variable height extrusion can even mean.


Variable height extrusion? Slic3r has it:  
http://manual.slic3r.org/expert-mode...e-layer-height 
   For someone who has used other systems, it does not take long with a Hyrel to realize the controller needs upgrading in a bad way.


> For sure if you want it as capable as it can be then Linux CNC is the way to go. I didn't say that the change was premature, I declared calling it "an upgrade" to be premature.


Based on that statement, I guess you have little experience with other systems.

----------


## Mjolinor

I think you have an understanding English problem. No way on earth is that a variable width extrusion.

You do not need to listen to what I say or guess what experience I have, take it or leave it but do not insult me because I use English correctly and respond to your queries as they are written.

Alternatively learn to write what you are trying to say. Once you learn to write the questions you want answers to then you will find that the answers are more relevant.

Thankfully the forum has an "ignore user" button, you are added to mine now why don't you add me to yours, that way you don't have to be embarrassed by replying with such drivel.

----------


## tenaja

This is a quote from one of the slic3r links:"By extruding more or less while moving (i.e. by changing the flow speed/head speed ratio) we can make paths thicker or thinner:" By definision, extruding more or less while moving is variable. Everything I have read says Slic3r can do this, and the photo rendering backs it up. The hyrel can not make that part in the photo rendering. Changing the control to make the machine capable is an upgrade.Ignore me if you want. I do not try to insult. I just can not see a person doubting what is an upgrade when they do not understand what the slicing software included with a machine can do, when the machine control itself can not do it.

----------


## Davo

tenaja,

We do not execute gcode; we interpret it.

We do not use the E values in gcode, we calculate flow for each move based on the specified path width, layer height, and travel speed (feed rate). Therefore, we do not use the relative extrusion widths which some slicers may encode into the E values. We also predict when to advance and retract material.

We are fully compliant with different layer heights (quite different from path widths) for different layers. Sometimes I do this myself - when slicing for layer heights of under 100 microns, I always make the first layer at least 100 microns. However, this is a constant layer height for any particular layer, and this does not equate to variable extrusion widths.

This approach allows us to print with a wide variety of materials, not just filaments. I understand that other people have other priorities. I tell everyone that our printer is not the best choice for everyone. I'm sorry if you feel it to be inadequate for your needs. 

I had not previously entertained the idea of changing out the controllers, but you should find the hardware to be of excellent quality. I wish you success in your endeavors.

-Davo

----------


## tenaja

I gathered that from your forum. For a job I am working on I require varying layer heights in one print, and also varying widths in the same print. A controller that can fill that requirement is an upgrade, but I did not come to this board to debate the the name "upgrade", just to see if someone had done it yet.

----------

